# table height Tag in Opera?



## zeromancer (4. November 2003)

Hallo, Sepzis!

Kann es sein, dass Opera das height-Attribut einer Tabelle nicht (richtig) unterstützt? Wenn doch, was muss ich konkret für einen Wert verwenden, damit auch Opera das richtig anzeigt?

Bsp.: <table width=100% height=100%>

Merci


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (4. November 2003)

Per CSS sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## zeromancer (4. November 2003)

die Betonung liegt dabei auf  "sollte" - geht nämlich auch nicht


----------



## XGremliN (5. November 2003)

hast du es auch richtig eingebunden?

ungefähr so:

```
style="height:100%;"
```
das ganze im <table>-Tag!


----------



## zeromancer (5. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von XGremliN _
> *hast du es auch richtig eingebunden?
> 
> ungefähr so:
> ...



aber genauso


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (6. November 2003)

<body style="padding:0px; margin:0px;">

Opera will im Body-Tag "padding: 0px;" stehen haben, sonst werden Seitenränder angezeigt. Falls du das überhaupt meinst


----------



## zeromancer (6. November 2003)

also eigentlich wollte ich lediglich, dass eine tabellen, die eine ganze seite füllt, sowohl 100% breit als auch hoch ist, damit die elemente in der tabelle (nur eine zelle) genau mittig am bildschirm sind.


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (6. November 2003)

Dann passt das doch.


----------



## zeromancer (6. November 2003)

nein eben nicht.

konkret:

.www.groupsphere.de 

ein blick in den quellcode zeigt, dass es nichts ungewöhnliches ist, dennoch aber nicht korrekt in opera wiedergegeben wird


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (7. November 2003)

1. Was macht das "<form action="">" bitte da?

2. Wo genau finde ich hier:

<body text="#000000" bgcolor="#FFFBBA" style="background-image:url(/Website/homepage.nsf/start_background.jpg!OpenImageResource); background-repeat: repeat; " onload="window.defaultStatus = &quot;groupsphere GmbH&quot;;">

oder hier:

BODY {scrollbar-face-color: #FDCD13; scrollbar-shadow-color: #FDCD13;scrollbar-highlight-color: #FFFBBA; scrollbar-3dlight-color: #FFFBBA;scrollbar-darkshadow-color: #FFFBBA; scrollbar-track-color: #FFFBBA;scrollbar-arrow-color: #009969;}

das da?:

<body style="padding:0px; margin:0px;">

3. Das schließende DIV "</table></div></form></body>" hier geht irgendwo mitten im Quelltext innerhalb der Tabelle auf.

4. Kein Wunder dass Opera den unsauberen Code nicht zufriedenstellend verarbeitet.


----------



## jenno (28. Januar 2004)

Aber auch dann funktioniert es nicht.  :-(

Gibts noch andere Lösungsvorschläge oder gibt es einfach keine Lösung?


----------



## Kimble (25. Juni 2004)

Probiers mal, indem du bei tr auch noch den height tag reinmachst mit 100%.

Vielleicht hilft das...


----------

